# Do I have keyless entry?



## mccartyfan (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi. I searched and couldn't find this question.......

I just bought a 01 Sentra GXE w/PDL, etc. I wasn't given a remote, but then again, I was only given one of those crummy all-metal copy keys and not the fancy rubberized Nissan ones. Are these cars remote ready, as in I just need to buy a remote and program it, or is keyless entry an additional option to power door locks and not just included?

Sorry if this has been covered, but there it is. I tried to find it, I really did


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SOunds like you have a vallet key. Does that key fit the trunk?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

your car should have keyless entry. 

it is a 2001 GXE like mine, and mine came with keyless.


----------



## mccartyfan (Sep 23, 2003)

Alrighty, so far the key does fit my trunk, so not a valet key just a cheap copy. Should I be able to just buy a remote and program it now? Do I have to get one from Nissan or will aftermarket ones work, as sold at Autozone, etc.?

Thanks for the replies, all!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get one from ebay for your nissan. they're cheap. then have the dealer program it.


----------



## mccartyfan (Sep 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> get one from ebay for your nissan. they're cheap. then have the dealer program it.


Thanks for the tip, they are cheap. Do I have to worry about the FCC ID or will the dealer/programming details work around it?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i have one that will work on your car, came off a 02 spec, i kept the remote after i traded it in, make me an offer.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

*was curious about the remotes myself..*

mccartyfan,
I'm glad you asked this...
I too just recently bought my '02 Sentra GXE.. it only came with one key and one keyless remote. I think all GXEs come with power doorlocks, i'm not sure if they all come with remote keyless though.

Wal-Mart copied me a spare key, in one of their fancy automatic double-sided key copier machines... was only $0.97 to boot! ;all-metal though, they ran outta the rubberized ones.

I too was looking to buy a spare keyless remote; I don't mind picking one up on Ebay (or another forum member), but I'm trying to avoid the Stealership (er dealership) if i can.
I was hoping I'd be able to program it myself, like flipping dip switches on garage opener remotes.. oh well.

Happy tuning & ride safe,

-tony22r



mccartyfan said:


> Hi. I searched and couldn't find this question.......
> I just bought a 01 Sentra GXE w/PDL, etc. I wasn't given a remote, but then again, I was only given one of those crummy all-metal copy keys and not the fancy rubberized Nissan ones. Are these cars remote ready, as in I just need to buy a remote and program it, or is keyless entry an additional option to power door locks and not just included?
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered, but there it is. I tried to find it, I really did


----------



## mccartyfan (Sep 23, 2003)

*Well hell*

Got a remote and it doesn't work  I followed the programming instructions posted on the forum and in the FSM and never did the hazards flash. The dealership can't seem to tell me if my car really has this entry option, so how do I know DEFINITIVELY if it's in my car?


----------



## mccartyfan (Sep 23, 2003)

UPDATE!!!

I followed the procedure PROPERLY and now it works  Turns out you kinda need to do it fairly slowly where I was kinda trying to do it too quickly. Anyway, thanks for all the help, and especially to blankgazex for the remote and help!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no prob man!


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

all the ones with pwr locks should have keyless enytry, like the others said!


----------



## rts04 (Oct 20, 2004)

*04 Sentra SPEC-V needs keyless remote*

First post..

Does anyone have a keyless remote for a 04 Sentra SPEC-V? It looks like e-bay would be a good place to start.. thanks for the help


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go back to the dealer and get one!!


----------

